# Passport alternative



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi All

A friend of mine who stays in the Faro has a card he carries with him that is copied from his passport. It is the main page copied from his passport with his photo on it. 

Can anybody confirm and where to get one in the Gois area?

Thanks

Peter


----------



## mags & ian (Nov 8, 2008)

We do not know your area, but we had this done at staples. It consists of front page one side and main page on reverse. Hope this helps.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

What a brilliant idea... off to staples.

I am fed up with my handbag full of various documents GRRRR


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

Can´t see how Staples “stamp” can be considered legal by any authorities. Can you imagine illegal immigrants with “staple documents”???
John999


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

John999 said:


> Can´t see how Staples “stamp” can be considered legal by any authorities. Can you imagine illegal immigrants with “staple documents”???
> John999


Read the instructions John 999 ...it is a copy of the passport in a sealed plastic wallet....JUST A COPY no mention of a Staples stamp :confused2: ..Staples is just one of the places you can get it done


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

siobhanwf said:


> Read the instructions John 999 ...it is a copy of the passport in a sealed plastic wallet....JUST A COPY no mention of a Staples stamp :confused2: ..Staples is just one of the places you can get it done


I have read and please… if you just could scan a document and put a picture on it, get it plasticized…??? 
John999
:eyebrows:


----------



## alexmac999 (Nov 2, 2008)

The post office will do a correctly notorised copy of your passport for about 16euros. They will also do other documents. This is is much cheaper than going to a notary and keeps you legal.

Alex


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

John999 said:


> I have read and please… if you just could scan a document and put a picture on it, get it plasticized…???
> John999
> :eyebrows:


Yes John I have found it useful for paperwork that you carry round all the time it saves it getting ragged and dogeared and it only costs a few euros.

Has been really useful for hubby's fishing license  which would only get very soggy when fishing... or is that catching ???


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

That is exactly my point. Any copy of a document has to be done by an official organization, which will guaranty that copy with their stamp. What they normally call as a whit stamp. It is obvious that a copy made at staples or any other paper shop can´t be considered as a legal document
John999


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

John you do of course get the copy FIRST and get it stamped and them laminated


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

siobhanwf said:


> John you do of course get the copy FIRST and get it stamped and them laminated


You might get it right one day, at least you are learning. I believe the question was: Can anybody confirm and where to get one in the Gois area? It is obvious that staples were the wrong answer. You might be able to understand now my reference to staples stamp
John999


----------

